# Got My Bioptsy back



## lavenderwings (Mar 11, 2007)

I guess I am going to live it was negitive!! So then the Dr. goes to tell me that she woun't need to see me for a year. I guess I am all done.
Funny thing is I DON'T feel right yet. I am still having Hashi's problems I guess we just learn to live with it huh.:confused:


----------



## Kimemitch (Mar 23, 2007)

Don't feel like you should have to live with it!! I get that way now and then because I get tired of the fight, but I am back on it now - Get to know your numbers and keep copies of all results. The slightest change in dosage on my thyroid sends me spiraling - all the while - I am in the so called " normal range" - to me that is proof that everyone needs to go by how they feel and not just the "range". Get a second opinion! Stay pro-active - you know your body better than anyone!!!


----------



## Teresa (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi, I have been blown off by two doctors so far and it sounds like that's whats happening to you. I am now waiting for an appt with the third one. If you have alot of symptoms which are hard to live with, keep looking for a good doctor. I wasted lots of years suffering, it's now worth it. Good luck, Teresa


----------

